# Yao 29 pts, fouled out again



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao 29 pts (12-20, FT: 5-8), 8 rebs. I don't wanna say anything. Wang was fouled out in the beginning of the 4Q, Yao was fouled out soon after. Du Feng was fouled out as well later. China lost to Puerto Rico in OT. I am speechless with the refereeing in this game.
























































they almost got into a brawl


----------



## bunnu (Mar 11, 2006)

I hate the refs.Why they dislike the Chinese players?(especially YaoMing) :curse:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao's gonna punch someone out one of these days.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> I am speechless with the refereeing in this game.


Right before the game, in my blog, I called the reffing "decent". I can't believe I said that. 

Yao was amazing, he made some great plays. He had an 18-footer one time, and twice he made a great spin move to the baseline and threw it down. The first time he spun and then threw in a reverse (very athletic...for Yao), and then a while later, he spun again and threw it down on two guys. His facial then was similar to what Stromile did to him (I'd show the picture of it for those who don't know what I'm talking about, but the picture shames me too much.)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Yao Ming was so pissed at the end of the game that he refused media interviews in the mixed zone by lashing the officials of this game. He told the reporters:- "What can we say to lose a game like this, playing 5 against 8 ?? Go to talk with the referees......they have more to tell you."


Link in Chinese


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

ktr, do you go to the YMM forums, or do you get that direct from the Chinese sites?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> ktr, do you go to the YMM forums, or do you get that direct from the Chinese sites?


U mean that Yao quote above? Yes, I got that from YMM, I was too lazy to translate those Chinese articles. U know, It often took Pryuen 2-3 hours to translate one article. :biggrin:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> U mean that Yao quote above? Yes, I got that from YMM, I was too lazy to translate those Chinese articles. U know, It often took Pryuen 2-3 hours to translate one article. :biggrin:


 Do you post there or something?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Do you post there or something?


No, I just browse occassionally, I don't even have an acount there


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> No, I just browse occassionally, I don't even have an acount there


 Hmm.

Well, anyway, back to the topic. What I find very strange is the fact that after Yao and Ramos started jawing, there was a double foul. Now, I would understand a double technical, but why a foul? That would have made a huge difference in the game, because then Yao wouldn't have fouled out.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

.................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Well, anyway, back to the topic. What I find very strange is the fact that after Yao and Ramos started jawing, there was a double foul. Now, I would understand a double technical, but why a foul? That would have made a huge difference in the game, because then Yao wouldn't have fouled out.


Because the refs in this game are just *******es. Do you remember that foul on Wang which fouled him out? When they called that foul, Santiago "carelessly" threw the ball to the face of Du Feng, the refs gave China two technical FTs, then they totally forget the call on Wang and didn't give PR any FTs, lmao. Even the commentators were like "What the hell?" Unfortunately this was the only time they were in China's side.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Well, anyway, back to the topic. What I find very strange is the fact that after Yao and Ramos started jawing, there was a double foul. Now, I would understand a double technical, but why a foul? That would have made a huge difference in the game, because then Yao wouldn't have fouled out.


In International basketball, technicals are considered fouls.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Whoa Yao almost gettin it to a fight??? :whofarted . Thats only the second time he got into a fight or almost got into one. Ramos is in the NBA so I betcha him and Yao might go at it their


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I couldn't believe what I was watching? I noticed it when I watched the US play their games? The refs are totally inconsistent with their calls? Even though I'm pulling naturally for the US they're getting some ridiculous calls, they slap foul all the time no fouls called on them. If China got half the calls the US is getting they would've won at least one game? Namely this Bullspit game! I swear I thought Yao was intense in the US game, I thought he was gonna slap the spit outta ramous' mouth?
I remeber once Cuttino Mobley said about Yao last season 'once he starts gettin' nasty with the league he'll be unstoppable'. Well I think Yao has found his nastiness now, we saw intensity and focus all last year, now we're gonna see nastiness and fearlessness from him in the upcoming season. He's just plain sick and tired of all refs treating him unfairly, and guys who play him takin' cheap shots like that damn MEMET OHKUR steppin on Yao's foot to break it cuz Yao was schoolin' him like a kindergardener. :biggrin: Next season Yao's gonna belt somebody, I_ pity the fool who cheapshots the Great Wall. . ._


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

YOu know thats not Yaos 100% ability or I dont beileve hes playing 100% cause he just got back from an injury


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

What channel are all you guys watching this stuff on?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.tvunetworks.com/

If you want to watch China's games go there and download tvuplayer.The games are on cctv5.Quality isn't exactly Hi Def and sometimes is awful


right now they are losing 28-24 to Senegal.

CCTV5 also shows other games,but not necessarily the ones I would choose and not always live


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Gotham2krazy said:


> What channel are all you guys watching this stuff on?


CCTV 5 on ppstream


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Diable said:


> http://www.tvunetworks.com/
> 
> If you want to watch China's games go there and download tvuplayer.The games are on cctv5.Quality isn't exactly Hi Def and sometimes is awful
> 
> ...


thanks a lot, man :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

debarge said:


> Next season Yao's gonna belt somebody, I_ pity the fool who cheapshots the Great Wall. . ._


best quote, thats sig material right there...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Anybody have a replay of Yao and Ramos? I was watchin but NBATV decided to show its "Special Presentation" of an all access show on the NBA Finals.

I saw the second half, but I didnt catch the bal throwing by Santiago. Could someone post a video with a replay of it?


----------

